# My old Chicken House....



## Catfish (Jun 27, 2012)

I built this 4 years ago. 
Its till standing a little worse for wear. 
I recently moved it and attached it to the run. 
I used a couple pallets for the base/frame and laid 1/4" plywood for 
the floor and walls and roof. 
















































It also served as a brooder this picture was 4 years ago. Wish I still had those 
chickens, Cuckoo Morans, sadly lot most to predators.  
























The Roost.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Is this your brooder? Looks nice and solid. How long were you able to keep all those chicks in it before they outgrew it?


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Opps! Should have looked at this first before replying to your intro.

Looks great! When you had 20 did they live just fine in there together?


----------



## Catfish (Jun 27, 2012)

they was all gotten at the same time. Ive not had an issue as long as the chicks are still young and raised together. They get a long fine.

They actually never out grew the house I started letting them free range they never really returned to the house they would rather roost in trees. I have an old camper in a Ford truck and they lay eggs in it. still do today. 
I recently built up the old coop and moved this house and attached it there. 
My 4 free range adults keep escaping it so more work is needed on it.hah just saddens me I lost my chicks.....


----------

